# Crafty - Been a bit busy today



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

I make cards for friends and family - Iv been busy today - making these this afternoon:

I feel very relaxed now they are finished! 













I'm going to make some lavender bags tomorrow and hang them around house too


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

very nice, so different, i love them


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

i love decoupage and cant wait till Biscuit is bigger to pose outside to make so Chi cards


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Lovely work... I just adore "hand-made" things..they are such wonderfully personal gifts that are treasured forever.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Cooool!


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

Iv had my two nieces yesterday and we did hand and foot prints we even got my fella involved, then laminated them and they have given them as a gift to my mum there momar for her caravan table mats:

















The girls (6) and (3) were so proud of themselves, even me and Chris had fun!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

adorable! i like the lady in the hat, these are very nice! i wouldnt have the patience to make them tho, kudos! :albino:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Some chi cards would be great ! they're lovely


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

I've taken lots of photos of Biscuit just need to get some ink (trip to staples tomorrow) to make some of my little man, so will post these up, if anyone wants I can make a card of there Chi, just email me a good size/quality/clear photo and I can post a picture up and post you the card if you cover the cost?

(if this is this allowed on this forum, i dont want to upset anyone, i'm not advertising or selling for profit) I just enjoy making cards and doing crafts

I've been looking online for props (like wicker baskets, big old shoes, big hats etc) and clothes to make some cards with He-man and Biscuit.


----------

